# Jamaican Jerk Baby Back Ribs



## hbark (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello everyone.  I just discovered this forum, and this is my first post here.

I've made Jamaican jerk ribs before, thought they were decent.  Then earlier this year at our church auction, we "sold" a dinner for 6 people featuring these ribs.  These folks paid $120 each! (to the church), so then I felt the pressure....!!  

So I had several test runs over the past 3-4 months, forcing my friends and relatives to try them  .  I think I've got it down pretty darn good now, and wanted to share.

I get my ribs at Costco -- if there's one near you, they're $2.99/lb, good deal, seem like good quality.

My dry rub recipe is below, but here's the cooking technique.

*First *-- after pre-heating grill of course, and I use mesquite to add a bit of smoke flavor.  Cook for 1 hour at a high heat 350.  Oh -- I use these little racks I got at Lowes that hold the ribs upgright for this part.

*Second *-- wrap tightly in foil, then cook for 3 1/2 hours at low heat -- around 225.  Is this "cheating"?  Heck I don't know, but it works.   Use heavy-duty foil so it resists getting torn by being poked by the ribs.  My grill holds this heat with only 1 burner (of 3) on.

*Third *-- take the ribs out of the foil (carefully, they're fall-off-the-bone consistency now).  Heat the grill back up to 325 or so, and oil the grates.  Cook meat side down for no more than 10 minutes, then flip over (carefully) to the other side.  They're done!!

*Recipe and prep*.

Remove the membrane (I have no idea if this makes a difference, but it only takes a minute).  Cut each rack approx in half if needed to fit.

This is for approx 4 lbs ribs.

I always do this the night before cooking, and cover in the refrigerator.

Minced Onion   1 TBSP
Onion Powder   1 TBSP
Thyme Leaves  1 1/2TBSP
Kosher Salt   1 TBSP
Allspice   4 TBSP
Nutmeg   2 1/4 tsp
Cinnamon  1/2 TBSP
Brown Sugar  3 TBSP
Crushed Red Pepper 1/2 TBSP
Ground Cloves  1/2 *tsp
*Cayenne Pepper 1/2 TBSP
Paprika 1 TBSP
Garlic Powder 1 TBSP
Black Pepper 1 TBSP


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 22, 2007)

awesome brother, thank you


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2007)

The jerk sounds very tasty. I am curious why you would wrap the ribs in foil though.


----------



## hbark (Oct 22, 2007)

"I am curious why you would wrap the ribs in foil though"

Good question.

I learned from a guy who does a lot of meat smoking, that the meat stops absorbing the smoke flavor after the first hour or so -- apparently after it reaches a certain temperature, the properties of the meat change, or some such thing.  And then he wraps his stuff in foil and cooks it low and slow like that.

So I thought I would try it.

The ribs were very moist, and like I said fell right off of the bone.  I guess it sort of steams them within the foil or something, who knows.

But it works for me, so I'm stickin' with it! 

I always wondered how restaurants that specialize in ribs do so many at once, that are so good and have that great consistency.  Maybe they use something like this too -- although they probably have some better secret!


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2007)

As long as it works for you then that is all that matters. They sound delicious. Best of luck at your dinner. Let us know how you made out.


----------

